# Nintendo DSi XL



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2010)

Really don't know what to make of this, does the DS really need yet another revision? I haven't bothered to get the DSi although that's probably more to do with the iPhone pretty much providing all my handheld gaming now. 

Perhaps this is Ninty's weird way of countering the Apple threat? 














> he fun of handheld gaming can now be shared with friends and family as the Nintendo DSi XL, which has the largest total screen size of any handheld console on the market and a wider viewing angle, launches across Europe on 5 March 2010.
> 
> The new handheld console sports two 4.2 inch screens – 93% bigger than the screen on the Nintendo DS Lite. In addition, the new screens have a much wider viewing angle, making it easy for people to watch and share the fun.  Whether it’s encouraging family or friends to beat your score on A Little Bit of... Dr Kawashima’s Brain Training, solving the mysteries of Professor Layton together or simply offering ‘helpful’ backseat advice during a frantic race in Mario Kart, the Nintendo DSi XL opens up a new world of shared handheld gaming whilst breathing new life into your favourite Nintendo DS games as you experience them on the big screen.


----------



## such and such (Jan 17, 2010)

What's the point? I hardly want to encourage people to look over my shoulder while I play the same DS games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Innit. That marketing spiel about being big enough for people to watch you is weird...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 17, 2010)

Japan has a really ageing population, and a bigger stylus and screen just makes it easier for the fingers/eyes.

This 'over the shoulder' crap is just Western marketing bullshit.


----------



## g force (Jan 18, 2010)

Indeed...the explosion on older DS users prompted this as an oft-heard complaint was the screens were too small esp for certain games where you had to be pretty sepcific with the stylus (heard this from a 'Tendo PR person BTW). Nowt to do with Apple or iphone gaming - not even on their radar...they've sold over 113 million DS's.

What is weird is that they should have done it when they launched the DSi and just made it bigger if that was the plan. Might have been a parts sourcing issue tho as same PR person hinted they've been wanting to make it larger for a while but had been 'held up'.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 18, 2010)

If it's aimed at an ageing/disabled customer base they're going to have to make the stylus's grip a lot chunkier even than the new one.  And the sound outlet could do with being hearing aid compatible.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah didn't know about the aging population thing...


----------



## g force (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep my PR contact said they estimate internally that currently more than 40% of new DS sales are either by or for people over 50!! The success of Brain Training is truly, truly astounding....getting on for 18m copies sold!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

g force said:


> Yep my PR contact said they estimate internally that currently more than 40% of new DS sales are either by or for people over 50!! The success of Brain Training is truly, truly astounding....getting on for 18m copies sold!!!!!!!!!!!



40%?? Crazy..!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 18, 2010)

Even my mother-in-law wants a copy of brain training and she's very anti-gaming generally.


----------



## dweller (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd quite like one of these, 
 my eyesight is pretty shitty and I often play at night in bed (oo er) 
 when my eyes have been working all day,
 a larger screen would definitely suit me.


----------

